
How Being Connected Disconnects – Social Media, Depression, and Your Brain - stevehaunts
https://stephenhaunts.com/2018/02/28/how-being-connected-disconnects-social-media-depression-and-your-brain/
======
bob_theslob646
Extremely informative article. For me I'd like to see sources but from what
I've read over the past year a lot of what he said is true.

I wonder if VR could replicate the feeling of physically seeing someone as the
author suggests to dealing with depression.

